# Strong legs for heavy homemade desk



## Alex Clapprood (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, I am building a large, 8 foot long desk for office. I attached pictures of what I have so far. Plan on gluing and nailing boards around legs from underside, then wood screws from the top. I need some ideas on how to make the legs strong to hold all the weight, and to not wobble. Been thinking about building for a long time and this is my first attempt, so please take it easy! ? Alexandra


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

How wide are the aprons (sides) of the desk? If you make the internal leg braces nearly as wide as the aprons, you can greatly stiffen the leg mounting. Simply flipping the internal cross braces you show to be on edge, rather than on face, you can then screw them to the legs and stiffen their mounting. The legs you show are plenty sufficient to support. My work bench in my shop is 12 feet long and has eight legs like yours. The top is far thicker than what you show, but an elephant could tap dance on mine and the legs won't wobble. The aprons on my bench are 5 1/2" wide.


----------

